# My pick of my Easter Monday Pics



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi folks,

I'm after some c+c for this picture I took on Monday at Castlewellan Castle on Easter Monday. It was a fairly dull day and I've edited the colours in photoshop.

Have I overdone it or does it look ok?










tbh I'm happy with the picture but I'm no photographer!

Thanks

Stevie


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

not the worst pic in the world but the colour's are definitely over done, can you post the original?


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

will post the original when I get home. Colours are completely different in it!


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

mite just be me,but i LOVE IT


----------



## RaH (Aug 19, 2007)

I like it also, however the pic does appear o have a red tinge to it.

Rob.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

novacraft canoe, expensive! love them though - great place to be out on the lake in a canoe, so relaxing 

nice shot, shame some of the sky blown out a bit - could bring that back using ND Grad filters


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

This is the original picture straight from the camera for comparison:










Thanks for the c+c's

Stevie


----------



## fiestaguy (Jan 17, 2009)

It looks ok but imo you've brightened up the sky with a sepia tone too much and it's spread to the rest of the picture giving it a washed out look.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

I love it, I think the colours look brilliant, the sepia toned sky works really well.


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

ill give this a go tomorrow when i get back onto the pc and see if i can do anything with it stevie


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

No problem, thanks for all the comments.


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

Hopefully youll be happy with this one


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

thanks Jmax, very nice.


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

no probs, glad you like it


----------

